

Hilarious Ubuntu/Linux experience parody - critic
http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Command_Line

======
almost
Rule 1 of the Internet: If it's described as "Hilarious", it isn't.

------
brl
The concept is brilliant and filled with potential, but like every other joke
on Uncyclopedia the delivery is pretty disappointing.

For example, they set up an awesome joke here:

    
    
      uncyclopedia@uncyclo-laptop:~$ help
    
        --help   Displays actual help.
    
        --i question   Interactive version of actual help 
    

Then totally botch it with a lame juvenile punchline:

    
    
        --omgwtfbbq   Secret Feature 
    
      uncyclopedia@uncyclo-laptop:~$ help --help
    
      NO HELP FOR YOU N00B.

~~~
rjprins
it should ideally be:

uncyclopedia@uncyclo-laptop:~$ help --help

Displays help about help.

~~~
brl
Yeah, exactly. The help command should also have a dozen useless esoteric
options but no obvious way to actually get any help. Here are some suggestions
:)

    
    
      -B Don't not use non-buffered IO for not displaying output
      -e Pipe help output through rot13 transformation
      -G Display output in psychedelic ANSI format
      -w Produce ASCII histogram of help task heap allocations.
      -Z Format output so that the number of columns is a prime number
      -Q Run help in daemon mode
      -X1 Translate help to Klingon
      -X2 Translate help to Esperanto
      -X12 Translate help to Esperanto, then to Klingon
      -X21 Translate help to Klingon, then to Esperanto

~~~
staticshock
that made me laugh more than the article itself

------
mpk
FYI, this is how you do a user-interface rant/parody :
<http://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/ed.msg.html>

~~~
Retric
Thanks that was actually funny, unlike the original link which was funny lite:
Same great taste zero laughs.

~~~
critic
It's the other way around for me, but to each his own.

------
fedecarg
Why does the title mention Ubuntu? It's interesting to see how people now
associate Linux with Ubuntu. And that's a good thing. It means that the
desktop revolution is on it's way!

------
llimllib
is it reasonable to flag things for being unfunny?

~~~
felideon
_If you think something is spam or egregiously offtopic, you can flag it by
going to its page and clicking on the "flag" link._

Seems to fit the bill. Or at least let it die away.

